# Savage Rascal



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any hands on experience with this cute little gun? I wasn't even aware of them till Saturday at C-A-L Ranch. I was looking into a crickett for my 7 yr. old daughter and saw them in the rack. After some research I'm really leaning toward it instead of the crickett. 
Some of the things I like about them are, 
1-a "real" 2 position safety, 
2-****ing with the bolt, not having to pull the whatever you call it on the back of the bolt, (I've heard that they are quite stiff for young shooters)
3-a loading ramp instead of a direct insert into the chamber, 
4-a peep sight that is adjustable for elevation and windage, 
and 
5-it comes with an "Acu-trigger". All in all it looks like a great little gun, that fits kids and gives them a chance to really enjoy shooting with dad. Any input is greatly appreciated


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have Zero experience with those, but my experience with the cricket has been this:
-Half the price of the savage; being a size that will only last a few years, that may be relevant.
-my 5-year old girl can pull the bolt ok
-my 7 year old can load it with no help at all, but the 5 year old does have trouble with the loading
-Peep is adjustable both ways also, but is clearly a very economical sight
-The accutrigger certainly is nice, but in a tiny 22 I don't know if it much of a big deal, could be??
My kids love the cricket and at $90 you just can't go wrong. They were on sale and only had the pink one left that day, so my daughter just loves it. i don't think you can wrong with either, the Savage is clearly superior, but if budget is a consideration the cricket would come out on top, that being said had I been aware of the rascal when I was in the market I would have gone with the Rascal.
It functions just fine overall, they pull the trigger just fine and it is more accurate than I expected for such a short barrel. They love it.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

A kid needs to be successful to enjoy shooting. If they can’t hit anything because of a trigger that is too hard to pull or sights that don’t work they are not going to have any fun.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I have one and love it. My 4 year old is able and will shoot it all day long if I let him. It is probably the best little youth 22 out there. Light weight, well built, easy to use.. and in my opinion a lot better gun than the cricket. You will not regret it. I highly recomend them for kids.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My daughter has a pink cricket. Her only complain was the hard trigger. it loosened up after some use. when she took her shooting test she was the 2nd highest score. Another girl got the highest. She also shot a ton of potguts with it. I went with it because of the short life span due to its size. Savage will definitely be higher quality but the value you get has to be there. I have one kid left to use it and she is only 4. So not a lot if use for a while.... a long while.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my brothers was in the market for two of them, for Christmas (gifts for the younger kids).

He really liked the Rascal, but ended up going for the Cricket.

His bottom line:
Having a rifle that is not ready to fire until the ****ing piece is pulled back was an extra safety feature that appealed to him (and his kids had previously handled them, and shown that they could do it without help).
And, he didn't feel that the Savage was worth the extra cost.

A slight bonus, is that the fully-manual operation of the Cricket will allow him to more easily teach the kids how a firearm functions.


In his words:
The Cricket is for kids.
The Rascal is a for adults to stick in a back-country pack.


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys, keep it coming.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I would disagree. If you handle a cricket and a rascal side by side you can tell a definite difference. The rascal is so much better made and the cost is not that much more. Save a few penny's and get something that is going to last. So what if your kid grows out of it. I am sure that you will be able to sell it. The action of the rascal is exactly how a higher power rifle works, why not teach them on something that will be similar to what they will be using latter on in life. 

I would get the rascal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

When I first saw the Rascal the price was nearly $200, bearing in mind I got my Cricket on sale for $90, but now I see the Rascal is only $145 and the cricket is normally $130, I would go with the Rascal for sure. http://www.bryantsports.com/p-42975-sav ... bl-gk.aspx


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link Huge, that is about the best price I've found. I'll need to see what shipping adds to it. Al's in Logan said that they can get me one for $151, so unless Bryant has free shipping I don't think they can beat that price. Bryant is currently out of stock also.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just ordered a large bore rifle and shipping was $24, so Al's may be your place.


----------

